# Safe Rat Soap?



## Aeyna

When I got the baby boys out this morning, they smelled really bad. The cage doesn't smell, just the rats themselves. It's probably super noticeable because they cuddle under my chin, so they are in close proximity to my nose. I gave them a soapless bath, and it really helped. Is there any soap that is safer to use on rats than others? I know that Dawn is used on animals in oil spills, and therefore seems to be safe, but I didn't want to use it before asking on here.


----------



## Aeyna

I've been researching, is Dr. Bonner's soap a good brand? It's on Amazon Prime, so I can have it really fast.


----------



## Akarah

From my knowledge, Dawn soap is fine and baby shampoo is very mild and fine to use aswell. You get unscented, very mild baby products designed for new borns. This is a better option. It is also recommended to make a lather of the product in your palm, then apply to the rat (instead of directly putting the product on the rat). You can also wash them with unscented baby wipes.


----------



## Aeyna

Awesome, thank you so much! I can pick up baby wipes and soap after class tonight.


----------



## Blackthorn

Plain blue Dawn dish soap or kitten shampoo (not a flea/tick shampoo). I wouldn't use baby shampoo, personally.


----------



## DustyRat

Johnsons baby shampoo is great.


----------

